# Bà bầu dùng nước hoa có ảnh hưởng đến thai nhi không?



## hong nhung (17/12/18)

Nước hoa là thứ không thể thiếu đối với nhiều phụ nữ, thế nhưng khi mang bầu sử dụng nước hoa có ảnh hưởng đến thai nhi không?

*Bà bầu dùng nước hoa có nguy hiểm không?*
Một số chị em vẫn có thói quen sử dụng nước hoa khi mang thai mà không biết rằng nước hoa có những ảnh hưởng tiêu cực đến sức khỏe của mẹ bầu, cũng như sự hình thành, phát triển của thai nhi. 

Trong nhiều loại nước hoa hiện nay phần nhiều là sử dụng xạ hương nhân tạo, có thể dẫn đến hư thai. Một nhóm nghiên cứu của Nhật cho biết, họ đã làm một cuộc thí nghiệm trong sữa mẹ và các mô mỡ, phát hiện ra lưu lượng xạ hương nhân tạo trong đó. Thai nhi và trẻ sơ sinh rất dễ chịu ảnh hưởng của các hóa chất này, gây ra các loại bệnh tật. Vì vậy, bà bầu dùng nước hoa phải thật cẩn trọng!




_Nước hoa không chỉ không tốt cho thai nhi mà cả gây hại đến bà bầu (Ảnh minh họa)_
​Chuyên gia nghiên cứu của trường đại học Edinburgh cho biết, thời kỳ mang thai từ 8 đến 12 tuần là điểm then chốt quyết định vấn đề sinh sản sau này. Nếu trong giai đoạn này, thai nhi tiếp xúc với các hóa chất trong mỹ phẩm thì sẽ ảnh hưởng đến sự sản xuất tinh trùng sau này của bé trai.

*Những tác động tiêu cực nếu bà bầu dùng nước hoa*
Một số nghiên cứu đã kết luận rằng nước hoa có những ảnh hưởng tiêu cực đến sức khỏe của các mẹ bầu, như:

*Gây ra bệnh hen suyễn:* Tư liệu cho thấy, chỉ riêng nước Mỹ đã có 75% (khoảng 9 triệu bệnh nhân) người mắc bệnh hen suyễn có liên quan đến nước hoa, đặc biệt là người đang mang thai.

*Ảnh hưởng đến trí nhớ:* Trong môi trường khép kín, nếu sử dụng loại nước hoa không rõ xuất xứ lâu dài sẽ có ảnh hưởng đến tổ chức não bộ, có thể khiến cho trí nhớ của mẹ bầu bị suy giảm.

*Thành phần hóa học trong nước hoa có khả năng thông qua mạch máu:* Khi mùi hương thông qua miệng, mũi, da đi vào cơ thể, rồi thông qua mạch máu truyền đến các cơ quan khác khiến cho mẹ bầu có thể chất mẫn cảm dễ bị đau đầu, chóng mặt, hắt hơi, chảy nước mắt, tức ngực.

Thành phần cồn trong nước hoa có thể làm cho tâm trạng của mẹ bầu xuống dốc và nó còn ảnh hưởng đến hệ thống hô hấp.

Thành phần xạ hương trong nước hoa có thể khiến mẹ bầu hư thai.

Trên thực tế cho đến hiện tại thì thị trường vẫn chưa có loại nước hoa chuyên dụng cho thai phụ. Bởi vì đã là nước hoa thì chắc chắn có các thành phần tạo hương cần thiết, các loại tinh dầu thơm này sẽ ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của thai phụ, cũng như thai nhi. Vì vậy, các chị em hãy tạm rời xa nước hoa trong 9 tháng mang thai để bảo đảm an toàn cho bản thân và cho đứa con của mình.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

